# Bugs on Flowers!



## Ysarex (Mar 30, 2014)

Went out this morning to take a few snaps of the crocuses to send to my aunt. I swear I couldn't get a clean shot -- there had to be 300 bees all over them. So when my students bring these to class I make fun of them so they won't do it again. Now, somebody out there must have a shot of a bee on a sunflower; let's see it.

Joe


----------



## deeky (Mar 30, 2014)

You asked for it.





D@mned bees.


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 31, 2014)

That's a wasp, but close.

Joe


----------



## bribrius (Mar 31, 2014)

im really wondering how many of you have been stung doing these shots.......

the purple flowers are pretty. little out of focus on the back half, but pretty


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's a couple, also on crocus.  Shot with an old legacy Canon FD 50/3.5.  Note pollen on legs -- the bee is on the job!  Lee


----------



## Ec1981 (Apr 3, 2014)

Great photos!! I love taking pics of bugs on flowers  Hummingbird Moth on Moon Flower


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 3, 2014)

Here is mine...


----------



## deeky (Apr 3, 2014)

Never actually been stung, but I'm using my 70-300 with a minimum focal distance of just under 5 feet, so I keep my distance.

Here's one not quite so scary.  Do butterflies count as bugs?


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 3, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> Here is mine...




Now that is how you do it. Great bug on flower photo!

Joe


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't even know what kind of "bug" this is, but here it is anyway...


----------



## Whiskeyjack (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Wauggi (Jun 13, 2014)

Took that photo a few years ago ...


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 13, 2014)

Takeoff!



Bee-4 by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2014)

366_WalkingOnAchadaDaTeixeira by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------

